

Ask HN: Internship ideas for a PHP developer in NYC? - Diamons

Just left my job. I'm turning 19 in two weeks and really want to pick up some programming knowledge, including learning Python and C++. Right now all I know are Java, PHP, and CakePHP.<p>I am going to college and would love to intern for around 15 - 20 hours a week anywhere where I can program. I'm looking for something that pays around $250+ a week just to cover my expenses. Any ideas?
======
lsemel
We hire interns interested in learning Python and other technologies and
they've learned a lot. Send me an email

